# GM all weather floor mats for Cruze



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

You can sometimes find these for less $$ than the Weathertech or other brands on Ebay. It never hurts to take a look once in a while.:biggrin:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

So what do they look like? How do they fit? What did they cost?

I have Husky and am extremely satisfied with my purchase.
:th_alc:


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

*Great fit*















The fit is great. These were $66 USD shipped.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

2015LT2 said:


> View attachment 217842
> View attachment 217850
> 
> 
> The fit is great. These were $66 USD shipped.


Those aren't going to hold the water. If enough gets on there it'll spill out over the edge and ruin the carpet underneath. Weathertech in my opinion is the best way to go for winter climates.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We've never had an issue with ours spilling over, living in Michigan...


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

GM part# 22893249 fits the 2015 Chevy Cruze.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I see you live in NY. Unless you have garage to garage service, I also think you may have issues with snow and ice as well.


----------



## MikeinUPofMI (Jan 7, 2017)

I went with the weathertech also. Very happy with them, they catch everything .


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

I have the GM rubber mats. I use the dead pedal foot rest a lot, there is nothing stopping debris and salt from accumulating at the bottom corners around this foot rest. Otherwise it is better than nothing to stop the stock carpets from soaking up the junk.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

WeatherTech here too. They're a bit expensive but they're totally worth it, they do in fact catch everything. 

Will continue using WeatherTech mats for my soon-to-be next vehicle.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Those aren't going to hold the water. If enough gets on there it'll spill out over the edge and ruin the carpet underneath. Weathertech in my opinion is the best way to go for winter climates.


In my case yes, even in the new car I went cheap and this winter showed me I need to buy it twice to get it right. $200 is steep but worth it if you run them year round and in my case have kids who could care less where they step. 



2015LT2 said:


> GM part# 22893249 fits the 2015 Chevy Cruze.


You have a picture of the passenger side front one? 



Steelmesh said:


> I have the GM rubber mats. I use the dead pedal foot rest a lot, there is nothing stopping debris and salt from accumulating at the bottom corners around this foot rest. *Otherwise it is better than nothing to stop the stock carpets from soaking up the junk.*


Important factor and frequency of getting impaled by snow may dictate this. Also $200 is a stretch for mats if you only plan on using them for 3/4 months of the year. Good thing about them is they hold up good enough to be resold in like new condition. 



sparkman said:


> WeatherTech here too. They're a bit expensive but they're totally worth it, they do in fact catch everything.
> 
> Will continue using WeatherTech mats for my soon-to-be next vehicle.


Depending on your next car, there could be 10 different options to pick from. Weathertech always had a slight bit more coverage when you found all the installed pics in said car. The 2 next up mats for far cheaper price were Lund carpeted catch-it and Aries styleguard. besides price, both gave you the lesser utilitarian look of the weathertechs that some seem to shy away from. $200 for an ugly set of mats in their eyes. For me Husky was the uglier set of mats.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> So what do they look like? How do they fit? What did they cost?
> 
> I have Husky and am extremely satisfied with my purchase.
> :th_alc:


What color? Do they fit really? I have the jet black interior on my 2011 Eco. I have been eyeballing the husky set on amazon for my car, I like the all weather ones from GM, but would like better coverage as I am in mine a lot and drag all kinds of crap in.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

*Passenger Side*

Here is the passenger side.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

For reference, a Weathertech mat (set is $200). I think I personally will deal with extra cleaning effort and use some carpet protector annually in the footwells... $200 is $200 closer to a water/methanol injection system.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

1988gmc355 said:


> What color? Do they fit really? I have the jet black interior on my 2011 Eco. I have been eyeballing the husky set on amazon for my car, I like the all weather ones from GM, but would like better coverage as I am in mine a lot and drag all kinds of crap in.


I have a black interior. I will try and get some pictures posted for you.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Important factor and frequency of getting impaled by snow may dictate this. Also $200 is a stretch for mats if you only plan on using them for 3/4 months of the year. Good thing about them is they hold up good enough to be resold in like new condition.


In my case I use them year round. No matter what I have dirty feet!












Merc6 said:


> For me Husky was the uglier set of mats.


Be nice to my Husky - He doesn't bite!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If anyone wants a set of the GM all-weather mats for a Gen 1 for cheap, let me know!

I'll put up a classified here in a bit, but they've been sitting around since I sold my car.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Steelmesh said:


> For reference, a Weathertech mat (set is $200). I think I personally will deal with extra cleaning effort and use some carpet protector annually in the footwells... $200 is $200 closer to a water/methanol injection system.


My wife isn't always the most careful and even with that, it's hardly any extra effort to clean up the little bit that ends up on the carpet. And there's a lot of snow/salt/slush here - I've been plenty happy with the GM mats.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

MP81 said:


> My wife isn't always the most careful and even with that, it's hardly any extra effort to clean up the little bit that ends up on the carpet. And there's a lot of snow/salt/slush here - I've been plenty happy with the GM mats.


I also go through extra effort to knock my shoes off before entering any vehicle in the winter. Sit butt first, then knock them together or if they have running boards bang against that. 

Anecdotal evidence, went out with a co-worker and he mentioned his wife just gets in with snow boots fully covered in snow and doesn't think twice about it. It was a nice Lancer Evo, but the wife probably never does any car cleaning / detailing and doesn't realize the mess during Spring car cleaning.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Steelmesh said:


> I also go through extra effort to knock my shoes off before entering any vehicle in the winter. Sit butt first, then knock them together or if they have running boards bang against that.
> 
> Anecdotal evidence, went out with a co-worker and he mentioned his wife just gets in with snow boots fully covered in snow and doesn't think twice about it. It was a nice Lancer Evo, but the wife probably never does any car cleaning / detailing and doesn't realize the mess during Spring car cleaning.


Yeah, I'll try to knock off my shoes as well before getting into my car, or the Cruze, but as far as I know, she just gets in. 

I'm the one who does all the car cleaning, but even so, the mats contain most of it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I have the GM all weather floor mats and don't recommend them. I'll be replacing them at some point. 

The retaining holes don't hold on my 2012 cruze eco. I had to wrap the driver side mounts in friction tape so the mats would hold and had to drive a couple of screws in the passenger side, things I shouldn't have to do. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I have the GM all weather floor mats and don't recommend them. I'll be replacing them at some point.
> 
> The retaining holes don't hold on my 2012 cruze eco. I had to wrap the driver side mounts in friction tape so the mats would hold and had to drive a couple of screws in the passenger side, things I shouldn't have to do.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


Weird. Mine held fine for months, but the retaining clip pops apart when you take it out.

But like others said, the Weathertech mats are MUCH better construction. They stay in place, and they have huge liners on the side so you don't get mud, salt, and water everywhere.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Weird. Mine held fine for months, but the retaining clip pops apart when you take it out.


Ours don't have any issues. I always have to be careful when removing the mats because they hold so well, I'm afraid **** will fly everywhere when they suddenly release if I pull too hard.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

1988gmc355 said:


> What color? Do they fit really? I have the jet black interior on my 2011 Eco. I have been eyeballing the husky set on amazon for my car, I like the all weather ones from GM, but would like better coverage as I am in mine a lot and drag all kinds of crap in.


I have not been able to get to my car to take some pictures, but I culled through what I already have. They are dirty in these photos so...


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> We've never had an issue with ours spilling over, living in Michigan...


I can cosign that. I live in Michigan and have the GM mats; absolutely no problem with water spilling over.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Forgot to come back, this is about what I had in my WT mats each year with me banging my feet against each other outside like Dorthy wishing I was somewhere else. My kids, yeah they bang their feet after they are in the car seats reinforcing my use of a single rear seat mat and rear seat kick covers. I don't have a frozen back seat pic but this will do for me and my minimal mess. 












Here's a normal pic when it was clean and then snowed overnight..














Here's what the seats looked like when car seats aren't strapped down. So picture what the floor looks like before I quickly vacuum the loose stuff and then scrub them with soap and water on the outside of the car. I had a horrible mud pic but PB is hiding it from me. 
















2015LT2 said:


> Here is the passenger side.


Yeah, those look like they kept the original 13+ design even after the anchors got deleted mid 2014



Blasirl said:


> In my case I use them year round. No matter what I have dirty feet!
> 
> View attachment 218338
> 
> ...


LOL the mats, not the breed!



jblackburn said:


> If anyone wants a set of the GM all-weather mats for a Gen 1 for cheap, let me know!
> 
> I'll put up a classified here in a bit, but they've been sitting around since I sold my car.


That's me all day, shipping most the stuff is more than the selling price so the items not spoken for may be a lordstown trip free for all. 

Terry still has stuff from his Cruze as well on here and FB.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

*Matching Trunk Liner*

Here is the matching trunk liner. GM #22990827 (maybe I saw the chevy bowtie, and just fell for it.) :biggrin:


----------

